# Should I trade my WRX for a 350Z?



## MF-DIF (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm wondering if I would be happy with a 350Z. I own a 04 WRX, with some light mods to the engine, and swapped STI struts + JDM STI pink springs (upgrade over usdm). My best time was a 13.3 @ 101 and that is plenty fast for me. I also want something with equally as great handling but comfortable at the same time.

Sti struts + sti pink springs = very harsh on Chicago roads.

How does the Z stack up in this instance? Does it do ok with bolt-ons? I do not have the dollars or patience to invest in turboing an NA car. 

I also live in Chicago, and can only own 1 car. My residence is street parking. Will a set of snow tires get me through the winter? I still would like it to be enjoyable in the winter, I realize I will have to be more careful…but I don’t want to crawl and have miserable driving experience for 3-4 months.


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

eh, im not much of a subaru person but i rather stick with an AWD car.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have a mazdaspeed 6. i would never trade my turbo'd awd goodness for an n/a rwd drive thats going to be driven in chicago.


----------



## powerfreak (Apr 26, 2010)

if you live in the northern states and experience snow do not get a rwd car unless you have the money for an awd beater.but your best off with a fast awd car then a really fast rwd car and a crappy uncomfy no heat winter car.i live in minnesota,and i have a friend with an audi a4 and everybody else has rwd muscle cars.and they alawys complain that they cant drive their cars in winter.but my friend with the audi,he gets to drive his baby all year round.and trust me awd+snow+turbo=tons of fun.but if you lived in like texas or florida id say for the for Z


----------

